# Hi All



## JimboC (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi Everyone and Happy New Year!

Enjoying reading up on the mk1 to understand what to be looking out for as hope to pick up a 225 soon as a fun project. Plan is to have an all weather fun car and slowly improve it as things need replacing. Priorities will be suspension and brakes before possibly a remap depending on the health of the engine, after that it all depends on what I can get past the wife!

Is there a way to make the £5 donation to get access to the marketplace without having to use PayPal?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jim.Welcome to the TTF.
I have made PMs avail temporarily so I can PM you the bank details you can then pay direct without using PayPal.
Add your mailing address & Forum name to the payment so we know who it is. 
Check your PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## JimboC (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy,

Payment sent with username as reference. Thanks for sorting this out for me, let me know if any problems.

Jim


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jim, Thanks, I have the info & As soon as I get confirmation, stickers will be in the post.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JimboC said:


> Thanks Hoggy,
> 
> Payment sent with username as reference. Thanks for sorting this out for me, let me know if any problems.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Friday.
Hoggy.


----------

